

AirTV Episode 2 - The Circle, Los Angeles  - picasso81
http://blog.airbnb.com/airtv-episode-2-the-circle-1

======
pchristensen
I love these AirTV videos. It makes me want to visit Venice.

------
weaksauce
Cool place. Though the embedded youtube video with the fs=1& was killing my
browser. I guess fullscreen flash in a small box was not ok with firefox on a
mac.

